
French company liable after employee dies during sex on business trip - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-49662134
======
lifeisstillgood
I am trying to work this one out - I _think_ it is a company trying to wriggle
out of paying death-in-service benefits - this would not be a international
news story if it was not for the prurient aspect.

Sex is described here as "normal" in relation to "dangerous activities". If he
had been powerboat racing, I doubt the company would have been held liable. I
mean you don't actually have to die at your desk to die "in service".

